# weak left arm /right arm



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

Deadlifts, dumbbell rows, pull ups, and chin ups will all help develop the areas you need to strengthen. Focus on exercises that target your lats.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Flyinhawaiian said:


> Deadlifts, dumbbell rows, pull ups, and chin ups will all help develop the areas you need to strengthen. Focus on exercises that target your lats.


He has been diagnosed with calcium deposits in his left shoulder. Calcific tendonitis.









Diagnosis and treatment of calcific tendinitis of the shoulder


Calcific tendinitis is the leading cause of shoulder pain. Among patients with calcific tendinitis, 2.7%–20% are asymptomatic, and 35%–45% of patients whose calcific deposits are inadvertently discovered develop shoulder pain. If symptoms ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





His problem is not related to lack of muscular tone. Working out is contraindicated.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

rvaillancourt240 said:


> I hope this is where this belongs. my left arm is junk I can pull my bow back no more than 3 times I had x-rays on my left shoulder, diagnose with calcium deposits . it took over 6 months to get there now it is happening to the right arm grinding and popping sounds. sure it is the same more calcium deposits .


When you got a diagnosis of calcium deposits in your left shoulder, did your primary care physician refer you to a specialist?









Diagnosis and treatment of calcific tendinitis of the shoulder


Calcific tendinitis is the leading cause of shoulder pain. Among patients with calcific tendinitis, 2.7%–20% are asymptomatic, and 35%–45% of patients whose calcific deposits are inadvertently discovered develop shoulder pain. If symptoms ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Skip down to the Conservative Treatment paragraph. Get a second opinion. See an orthopedic surgeon for treatment options.


----------



## rvaillancourt240 (11 mo ago)

nuts&bolts said:


> When you got a diagnosis of calcium deposits in your left shoulder, did your primary care physician refer you to a specialist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they did recommend me to a orthopedic surgeon . But I tore my hamstring so that took up that appointment. Mri right leg 2-1/2 hrs. Asked the x-ray technician that did a orbital x-ray if there was a order for both of my shoulders . Nope so I need to make a appointment for follow up and hopefully x-rays of shoulders. Before you wonder about the orbital x-ray I am a machinist by trade they wanted to make sure no metal in my eyes . I also wanted to know. It would not be fun having it ripped out of my eye's . Thank you for answering my question


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

rvaillancourt240 said:


> Yes they did recommend me to a orthopedic surgeon . But I tore my hamstring so that took up that appointment. Mri right leg 2-1/2 hrs. Asked the x-ray technician that did a orbital x-ray if there was a order for both of my shoulders . Nope so I need to make a appointment for follow up and hopefully x-rays of shoulders. Before you wonder about the orbital x-ray I am a machinist by trade they wanted to make sure no metal in my eyes . I also wanted to know. It would not be fun having it ripped out of my eye's . Thank you for answering my question


MRI have always been real strong, and the current ones are even stronger. Used to be 2 Tesla and now current models are running 3 Tesla (power rating for magnetism). Crazy things can never be turned off, these things are always on day and night. Orthopedic surgeon will get you taken care of. First order for therapeutics is to try NON-surgical options and see how you respond to therapy.


----------

